# Buying a setup trailer?



## deuce (Sep 29, 2006)

I want to try and sell some new cargo trailers and someone recommended that I set them up for hunting and try to sell them as custom trailers. I was wondering if anybody would be willing to pay a premium for a trailer that had shelves, lights and such installed or would everyone buy a trailer and set it up yourselves. I don't want to get one and set it up and find no one is willing to pay for that extra effort. Also, any recommendations on what would be good to include in a custom trailer like that. Any info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks alot.

Joel


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

I feel we all build around what we have trying to pre-set a trailer wouldn't make much sense to me.
Just my two pennies


----------



## deuce (Sep 29, 2006)

Thanks, just looking for other opinions.

Joel


----------



## mike1804 (Aug 20, 2010)

I would think there would be plenty of people willing to buy a set up trailer. If people knew you did custom trailers they could tell you what they wanted. I think that would be a great deal.


----------



## Bauer (Sep 29, 2005)

I would venture to guess that most people will want to set them up themselves.

However,

I just purchased a new trailer from a dealer and was very disgusted with how it was set up for lighting. The 2 interior lights are fine, but they have nothing on the outside for lighting. This would be something that you could throw a little thought into. Flood lights out the back and the side of the trailer would be a good investment. :thumb:


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

I agree with better lighting. My thoughts are to have back up lights on the trailer. I never drive in anyones fields and sometimes forced to back up 1/4 mile to find a turn around point. when I do I need a spotter with a flashlight walking the shoulder. Back up lights would be great. If only the trucks reverse lights would shut down when a trailer was hooked up then we'd have a perfect world.


----------



## DakotaYota (Dec 6, 2008)

I think it would work if you allowed them to order the trailer they wanted. i.e....shelving, lites, tie downs etc...but to just make it in advanced probably not. Everyone kind of envisions a lil something diefferent for their trailers. I know in a few years I would like to upgrade to a bigger trailer like a 7x14, but for now my 5x8 with very carefully placed shelving has to work. :beer:


----------



## waterdog88 (Nov 4, 2010)

I recently set my trailer up. Rubbermaid Ez Track System, Hooks to hang layouts, no folding them up anymore and packing. Extened pipe from one side to the other supported by the EZ Track, alot of bags off the floor hanging. Plenty of room for a four wheeler and about 20 doz fullbodies, ducks, dark and lite geese. ALl decoys are slotted bagged.


----------

